# Would someone like to help me guess the breed of my puppy?



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there every one!
I adopted this puppy just over a week ago (I am not going to tell you what I think she is or what the rescue guessed until I get a couple guesses). She is about 14 weeks - 3.5 months - old (Born December 6th), close to 30pounds, and her name is Sansa.

Any and all guesses are welcome, no judgment!! haha No one _really_ knows anyway!
Thanks so much!






































*OH AND*, please excuse her awkward puppy growth rate, her back end seems to have gotten quite a bit higher than her front right now. Makes her play-running quite the interesting experience!

THANKS AGAIN!:wave:


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd say collie/bernese mountain dog maybe? 
My aunt's dog Prince got quite large, he was a collie. Grew to be almost the size of a dane (well maybe not... my memories of him are from childhood, but he was HUGE)


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

The tail and legs make me think German shepherd and something


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha that must have been an intense Collie mix to be that gigantic!
The rescue I got her from, *Congratulations* BostonBullMama, listed her as a Bernese Mountain Dog Collie cross!
Right on the money!!
BMD is my favourite breed of dog and I was going to get a puppy from a breeder in May before I saw her.
However, her sister, that was also there, was short haired, like a lab puppy. She looked very German Shepherd mixy. And her ears were on their way to being straight up. Though apparently the mom was a definite Collie mix.
That sounds like a LOT of energy packed into one dog to me haha
Her puppyhood has been blissfully lazy so far.
I'd love the idea of having a Bernese Mountain dog (even a cross)!
I like that between the two of you, you posted the two things I had been struggling between.

BMD collie mix
Or German Shepherd mix haha 

Thank you both for your replies though!


----------



## Greentwins1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Shepherd/Rottweiler maybe.....Just guessing


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

kdawnk said:


> Hahaha that must have been an intense Collie mix to be that gigantic!
> The rescue I got her from, *Congratulations* BostonBullMama, listed her as a Bernese Mountain Dog Collie cross!
> Right on the money!!
> BMD is my favourite breed of dog and I was going to get a puppy from a breeder in May before I saw her.
> ...


Dog litters can have more than one father, so it's possible her sister was a GSD mix whereas your dog is a bernese mix.
Whatever she is, she is beautiful. Once she gets past the puppy awkwards, she'll be a stunner!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

> Dog litters can have more than one father, so it's possible her sister was a GSD mix whereas your dog is a bernese mix


That is true! Never thought much of that option!
She is beautiful and sooo incredibly soft, I can't wait until she's an adult haha!


----------



## PenGSD (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't know about your area but Bernese Mtn Dogs aren't common here (as in the only ones I've ever seen have been handled in shows). 
So, if she were here in NC, I'd guess a GSD/ Aust Shep or BC mix. 
She's very cute! She'll be gorgeous when she's grown!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

PenGSD said:


> I don't know about your area but Bernese Mtn Dogs aren't common here (as in the only ones I've ever seen have been handled in shows).
> So, if she were here in NC, I'd guess a GSD/ Aust Shep or BC mix.
> She's very cute! She'll be gorgeous when she's grown!


Oh there's a breeder about an hour away from here so they're quite popular on the farms of my area. I was going to buy one from her in May before I adopted Sansa.

Her ears are going more and more forward as she's getting older, they started flattened completely back and now they perk (still folded) on top of her head, so I'm kind of excited to see what they'll do when she's full grown!
Thanks I think she's quite beautiful too!
I have no doubt there will be a thread someday when she is fully grown 
Maybe it will be easier to tell her breeds then too!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Goodness, she is CUTE!!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

greenmaria said:


> Goodness, she is CUTE!!


Why thank you, here's another picture I took last night before bed.
Sansa sporting her new Handkerchief sent from the dog rescue I adopted her from! She will be 4 months on Sunday!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What a doll.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Late to the thread, yes I would agree on the Bernese Mt dog crossed with something- big and shorter haired (GSD? she doesnt look rottie to me)... Def want to see pics as she grows...


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

Bernese Mountain Dog crossed with Flat Coated Retriever? Adorable puppy! Probably going to be a big girl.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

flat coats are incredibly rare... my guess was going to be golden retriever/german shepherd.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Bernese Mtn dog crossed with I think Lab x Border Collie father. She looked a lot like your puppy when she was that age. This is what she looks like now.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

bernese X gsd X golden


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> I have a Bernese Mtn dog crossed with I think Lab x Border Collie father. She looked a lot like your puppy when she was that age. This is what she looks like now.


Oh gosh she's beautiful!
I'm sooo excited for her to grow up! Haha, I mean... I like to _look_ at puppies, but I like to _experience_ adult dogs!
Thanks for the picture. I hope she gets that majestic hahaha!

And yeah I'm definitely thinking BerneseXCollie or German ShepherdXCollie. I do like the idea of her getting big as I like a dog with some weight behind it, a little more rough and tumble 
Thanks everyone for your guesses we'll see when she gets a little bigger and judge her again haha


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Kyllobernese said:


> I have a Bernese Mtn dog crossed with I think Lab x Border Collie father. She looked a lot like your puppy when she was that age. This is what she looks like now.


 Very nice Kyllobernese, I dont think I have ever seen a pic of her, nice....

(and cant wait for pics of this pup too!)...


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Am I allowed to reopen this thread with a link to my other picture thread of Sans, just for frame of reference. I'll add some pictures below if there's another angle you need to see let me know.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/284321-lady-sansa-3.html

Any one want to re-guess now that she's an adult? I say collie or aussie something...

This is her mother. Found a picture on the rescue site and it's unmistakable. 








Sans standing up a couple weeks ago...








Her face









She's high energy/busy, quiet, 40 pounds, couldn't tell you how tall she is, she's just up to my knees but that doesn't really help specifically. Doesn't seem to have any herding tendencies. Nervous, shy, and gets along with most all creatures.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

She looks like an Aussie mix to me!!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah I can't really see a difference in build between Aussie mixes and Border Collie mixes!
Also what she's mixed with sometimes throws me for a loop, but thanks for guessing!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Throw in a guess for English shepherd/generic farm collie as well. ES commonly come in sable, which BCs and Aussies don't usually (or ever? not sure if they can come in sable occasionally)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BCs can totally come in sable. I don't think Aussies do.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack said:


> BCs can totally come in sable. I don't think Aussies do.


I don't think it's common though?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Aussies have copper which is close to sable, and sometimes the copper can overtake the black face mask like Sansa's. She looks like a very copper-heavy black tri Aussie mix to me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I don't think it's common though?


Eh, so so. Not as common as black and white or red, but probably more common than like red merle. There's some lines that pretty consistently produce creeping tan, too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

missc89 said:


> Aussies have copper which is close to sable, and sometimes the copper can overtake the black face mask like Sansa's.


Tan points and sable are related, but not the same genes. And the creeping tan on black and tan pointed dogs is a modifier of black and tan, not sable. It's possible that she's black and tan with a lot of creep, but looks more like blanket/saddle pattern sable to me.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Tan points and sable are related, but not the same genes. And the creeping tan on black and tan pointed dogs is a modifier of black and tan, not sable.


I know, I was just saying that the other thing crops up too.

Weirdly, though, in spite of saying that I really think Sans looks more like an Aussie mix. She's just not as... pointy and light as I expect a BC to be. (Then again, BC are all over, but still)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I know, I was just saying that the other thing crops up too.
> 
> Weirdly, though, in spite of saying that I really think Sans looks more like an Aussie mix. She's just not as... pointy and light as I expect a BC to be. (Then again, BC are all over, but still)


Sorry, I was responding to the copper on Aussies comment, not yours.

Not saying I don't buy Aussie mix for her. There are other ways to get her coloring. The ES was just a thought - she looks awfully like the ES that I see on FB all the time, and sable is a super common color for them.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Weirdly, though, in spite of saying that I really think Sans looks more like an Aussie mix. She's just not as... pointy and light as I expect a BC to be. (Then again, BC are all over, but still)


Kinda why I said Aussie over BC - not as pointy as a BC. Could be an Aussie x Retriever of some type with that tan mask. Maybe Aussie x Toller??


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, I have a hard time telling _all_ of those apart I wasn't really even aware of English Shepherds, they look like a lesser coated Aussie, or larger BC.
She's fairly light so whatever she was mixed with definitely didn't add too much to her weight, she looks like a carbon copy of her mom (first new pic) with less tan/copper. If we're going by my googling of a stereotypical English Shepherd's personality she misses the mark a lot on the confident, stubborn, calm yet gritty mindset.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

kdawnk said:


> Oh gosh, I have a hard time telling _all_ of those apart I wasn't really even aware of English Shepherds, they look like a lesser coated Aussie, or larger BC.
> She's fairly light so whatever she was mixed with definitely didn't add too much to her weight, she looks like a carbon copy of her mom (first new pic) with less tan/copper. If we're going by my googling of a stereotypical English Shepherd's personality she misses the mark a lot on the confident, stubborn, calm yet gritty mindset.


They vary a *ton* in size and appearance. I know a full grown male who is 35lbs, and there are full grown males who are 80lbs. So she's in the right size range for a female.

There are also just "generic farm collies" around. Mixes of various herding breeds who are farm dogs but probably not required to herd anything. That's really my best guess of what she is. 

I wish we knew what dad looked like. She looks so much like her mom that there aren't a lot of clues about what dad might have been.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

elrohwen said:


> They vary a *ton* in size and appearance. I know a full grown male who is 35lbs, and there are full grown males who are 80lbs. So she's in the right size range for a female.
> 
> There are also just "generic farm collies" around. Mixes of various herding breeds who are farm dogs but probably not required to herd anything. That's really my best guess of what she is.
> 
> I wish we knew what dad looked like. She looks so much like her mom that there aren't a lot of clues about what dad might have been.


The English Shepherd pages that I read said their weight range was pretty wide. From 30lbs - 90lbs. Yeah, as far as the rescue knows/thinks _"Dad"_ was a Bernese mountain dog hahaha. I'll just lie to people and mix it up every time someone asks what she is with Aussie/BC/English Shepherd. 
Mini (out of standard) Bernese Mountain Dog hahaha


----------

